
Quasar/Pulsar 0.7.0 Released: Kotlin and More Clojure - pron
http://blog.paralleluniverse.co/2015/05/29/quasar-pulsar-0-7-0/
======
platform
from Kotlin's blog " ...now Quasar provides fibers (lightweight threads), Go-
like channels, Erlang-like actors, and other asynchronous tools..."

Getting these capabilities available for Android development in a reasonably
lightweight (unlike Scala and Clojure) package that Kotlin offers -- is a big
deal, in my view. Android support for the combination of Kotlin+Quasar not
there yet (as Quasar is planning android support nxt ".. It didn’t make the
cut for 0.7.0, but Android support is next on our major feature list. "

I am guessing here, but unlikely these async features are available for
Kotlin-JS, which means that clojurescript is still more capable that Kotlin in
these areas.

------
sirseal
I'd pay money for this if it worked with Scala.

~~~
pron
Hopefully, we'll have Scala support with Java 9, when Quasar is expected to
work will all JVM languages automatically. We might also add support
beforehand, but the problem is that supporting Scala is a large effort, due to
its complicated compilation, which isn't justified by the number of Scala
developers, compounded by the fact that developers who like monads -- and
developers who choose Scala often like monads -- will find the excellent Akka
framework very satisfactory. Clojure and Kotlin have far fewer users, but
supporting them is easy, as their compilation is fairly straightforward.

We are, however, more than happy to accept contributions towards supporting
Scala.

~~~
istvan__
Well as you can see HN is heavily biased towards Scala (they are downvoting
you for no reason, while a very unprofessional comment above gets upvoted).
Anyways, thank you for being awesome and working on Quasar and the other PU
project opensourced.

~~~
hillsarealiv3
I suspect that they are downvoting the poster rather than the comment, due to
previous posts. I upvoted pron's comment since it was a professional response
to the question asked.

